# Another enclosure



## IzzyH (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I thought I spend some time with the daughter and make an enclosure for her Diamond.We grabbed the old TV cabinet ,which looked hideous anyway, and cut it up.
I will try and attach some pics,but since this is my first attempt......
Kudos must go to Rox.n.Lix for given me the idea,technical guidance and incentive.
For anyone who is hesitant to have a go at a project like this I say "just do it ".


----------



## DisturbedDave (Nov 19, 2013)

That looks amazing! Great work 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome work especially for a first attempt. Can't wait to see future projects


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks incredible!


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 20, 2013)

WOW ! first attempt mate you have some serious talent awesome job.well done...people pay good money for that type of work mate you should be very proud i really like the way you use the foam in a can to get the tree roots its perfect,i cant stop looking at this it really just gives me more inspiration and more ideas..cheers....and yeah any more projects on the go make sure you put up more pics..AWESOME WORK......


----------



## Umbral (Nov 20, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## IzzyH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments people.We didn't really have much of a clue when we started and it took a fair while to get it done.
There are certainly a lot of things I would do differently next time such as using pastry piping bags to apply filling foam rather than piping straight from the can.
Nevertheless,our diamond loves it and we are watching if all the material are holding up to the daily rigor.
I would love to get started on another project but we only have one snake.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Nov 21, 2013)

Easy, just make another one for me


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 21, 2013)

IzzyH lol you will get the bug soon see if you make another enclosure you will need to get another snake to put in it,then guess what you get the itch to make another enclosure,oops i need another snake ,you get the idea its the best excuse to get another snake.remember its an addiction and you cannot possibly stop at one...and with a talent like yours for creating awesome enclosures like that im sure in a year or two you will have a house full....good luck.....


----------



## AussieBen (Nov 21, 2013)

That is truly incredible. Wish i was that creative


----------



## IzzyH (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes,it was fun to make it and quite relaxing and theraputic too.To those that are concerned about their perceived lacks of imagination and creativity I'd say this.Go to a exhibition center the day after an event ,(I work in one) and get as many odd shaped styro boxes and insulation material as you can.Lay it out in front of you on the floor and just play with it like you used to with your Lego's.Very soon you will see "pictures".Start cutting pieces up to refine and detail it. We used to sit in front of it many times,just wondering where the high traffic areas might be,how the animal might move from one spot to another,which areas need to be strong....... The list is endless.Once you have that picture the rest is all mechanical.
As to the colours and painting of the enclosure ,well, I reckon I must have at least 5 or 6 complete and partial coats on most areas.Dont be afraid to go over spots you don't like and try to be bold initially.
It been said here before that a project only looks really good when all the details are finished and that was my experience too.The last day of "interior designing" was the most progressive and rewarding day.
We have a neighbour who let me use some of her old glas windows but cutting them to size still cost me 40 bucks and it was the most expensive single item.
I do fancy one of those nice dark Woma hatchies I saw the other day but I haven't got the money for it unfortunately,so,no more building enclosures for me for a while.
If I did though I would try one with red sand ,a warmed burrow with viewing chamber...................


----------



## Lawra (Nov 26, 2013)

IzzyH said:


> I do fancy one of those nice dark Woma hatchies I saw the other day but I haven't got the money for it unfortunately,so,no more building enclosures for me for a while.
> If I did though I would try one with red sand ,a warmed burrow with viewing chamber...................



I have a woma and have been wanting to make a burrow of sorts. I'd love to try out any ideas you may have, as up til now I've been unsure how to go about it.


----------



## IzzyH (Nov 28, 2013)

Lawra,if I had a Woma I would have more initiative to think about a solution,but as I don't have any spare cash for one I won't bother.
Just keep looking around here and elsewhere,I am sure you will find something.


----------

